# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Suplement diety na stawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam czy ktos stosowal taki suplement na stawy jakim jest syrop stavin? zobaczylem w aptece reklame tego i cena jest dosyc przystepna ale zalezy mi na jakims zdaniu np kogos kto juz uzywal.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja używam od 2 miesięcy syrop Stavin i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Lekarz polecił mi go na "chrupanie" w kościach. 
Zawsze lepszy taki syrop niż łykanie tabletek które osłabiają wątrobę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hmm forma syropu?
a czy to lepsze niz tabletki czy nie ?

----------


## Maciej Banasiewicz

Witam serdecznie. 

Syrop Stavin wspomaga prawidłowe funkcjonowanie układu chrzęstno-stawowego oraz wpływa korzystnie na strukturę tkanki stawowej. Swoje działanie zawdzięcza kluczowym składnikom, jakimi są: siarczan glukozaminy, siarczan chondroityny, kwas hialuronowy oraz witamina C. 

Tabletki, kapsułki,a nawet proszek do sporządzenia zawiesiny, są formami stałymi. Po połknięciu, zazwyczaj dużej i trudnej do zażycia formy, tabletka czy kapsułka ulega rozpadowi i substancje czynne w niej zawarte narażone są na działanie kwasowego środowiska w żołądku.

Syrop Stavin zawiera frakcję rozpuszczoną w wodzie, dlatego też glukozamina, chondroityna czy kwas hialuronowy są szybciej przenoszone do dalszych części przewodu pokarmowego gdzie ulegają absorpcji - nie są więc narażane na działanie soków trawiennych i nie ma potrzeby dostarczania do organizmu ogromnych dawek tych substancji, z których część może się po prostu nie wchłonąć.

Dlatego też Stavin jest niezwykle efektywny i ekonomiczny w stosowaniu.W połączeniu z łatwością zażycia, jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla stawów.


Jeżeli macie Państwo jeszcze jakieś pytania, proszę śmiało pisać - na wszystkie chętnie odpowiem. 

Pozdrawiam, Maciej Banasiewicz
_________________________________
eRzecznik suplementu Stavin Syrop

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam pytanie odnośnie zażywania Stavinu. Ile czasu maksymalnie można go stosować, czy trzeba robić przerwy? Nie doczytałam się tych informacji na stronie

----------


## saaade

Ja stosuje go już jakiś drugi miesiąc i jestem zadowolona  :Smile:  Od miesiąca biegam bez szwanku, nie wiem na ile to działanie Stavinu, ale na pewno jakiś udział w tym ma. Przerw żadnych nie robię, nie wydaje mi się, żeby były konieczne

----------


## Maciej Banasiewicz

Witam ponownie. 

Syrop Stavin jest suplementem diety, nie lekiem. Nie ma zatem zaleceń, by stosować go przez określoną ilość dni.

Pozdrawiam, Maciej Banasiewicz
____________________________
eRzecznik suplementu Stavin Syrop
Stavin® Syrop suplement diety - nowatorska formuła

----------


## anusia

Ja planuję zakupić olej z czarnego kminku, który wskazuje  silne działanie antybakteryjne i antyseptyczne i chciałabym się zapytać jaka jest jego skuteczność i czy już ktoś stosował?

----------


## hipohondria

Ja brałam ten stavin aby wspomóc odnowę stawu po kontuzji. Takie suplementy nie tylko pomagają zregenerować staw, ale także w przyszłości pomagają w jego ochronie także można go brać non stop bez ograniczeń. Polecam każdemu kto musi regenerować zmęczone stawy albo je chronić np. z powodu obciążającej pracy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za informację- wolałam się upewnić ponieważ zaraz zaczynam drugie opakowanie.
Jak dotąd jestem zadowolona i mam nadzieję na jeszcze lepszą poprawę stawów.
A swoją drogą to lekarze chyba dosyć często polecają Stavin, ponieważ mojej cioci również zalecił

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo prosze o informację, czy stavin mozna stosowac przy niewydolności nerek?

----------


## Jinka

Niestety nie kojarzę suplementu o którym mówisz w swoim wpisie, ale z własnego doświadczenia mogę polecić coś innego. Ja na stawy stosuję Doppelherz aktiv Na stawy COMPLEX, zawierający unikalne lipidy i kwasy omega 3 z małży zielonych. Ogólnie to preparat zalecany osobom o małej aktywności fizycznej (niestety i ja do nich należę), z przeciążeniami stawów wynikającymi z nadwagi czy z uprawiania sportu, a także dla osób po 50. roku życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nam lekarz zalecił branie arthroblock forte. Miałam dużą nadwagę a stawy nie pozwalały na to by ćwiczyć. Wiek z resztą (55lat) tez nie jeste wiekiem wigoru i pełnej sprawności ale jak już mogłam dzięki temu iść na rower czy na fitmess to i schudłam i stawy nie bolały.

----------

